# Final Elk Antler



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

The last of the Elk. It was a good run.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool


----------

